# Logisystems POS finally failed after 8K miles



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought this controller for a good price back in 2010 not knowing much about it. I soon discovered that it was prone to failure and had little or no tech support. Sigh. I installed it anyway (with the cheesy cooling fans) and drove the car for three years without incident. About 2 months ago I noticed a hot smell emanating from the controller, like a burned resistor - my first clue.

Then last Sunday morning as I was making my way to church, the car failed to accelerate as I was leaving an intersection. I got over to the side of the road, pulled out my meter and started to troubleshoot. The potbox was fine, the contactors were energizing, and I had HV on the inputs of the controller. The only thing I could not check was the motor, but when I got it towed home I was able to spin the motor with a 12V battery. Had to be the controller.

I ordered a Soliton Jr. and HEPA throttle on Monday and decided to tear apart the Logisystems. The forensic photos are attached.

It appears that at least one freewheeling diode (I think) blew apart, although there is a lot of carbon on the lower circuit board and on some of the caps, and the board looks like it got really hot. The thing that really surprised me was the obvious lack of adequate thermal management in the design. You get what you pay for...

Ralph


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Those who paid full price sure didn't get what they paid for. Let's get a rope!


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

Snakub said:


> Those who paid full price sure didn't get what they paid for. Let's get a rope!


A rope would be appropriate but a taser would actually pass current better than the controller did and we could all take turns. 

I guess I was luckier than many who bought a Logisystem as I got nearly 8,000 miles on it before it finally failed. I don't know what full price was on it, but I paid $1200. So that comes out to about 15 cents a mile.


----------



## Marisume (Jun 9, 2013)

PTCruisin said:


> A rope would be appropriate but a taser would actually pass current better than the controller did and we could all take turns.
> 
> I guess I was luckier than many who bought a Logisystem as I got nearly 8,000 miles on it before it finally failed. I don't know what full price was on it, but I paid $1200. So that comes out to about 15 cents a mile.


That's a bummer! It always saddens me to see power equipment die. Especially when it's from design...

If you don't plan on doing anything with it and would be willing to sell it, shoot me a price for it blown.


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

Marisume said:


> That's a bummer! It always saddens me to see power equipment die. Especially when it's from design...
> 
> If you don't plan on doing anything with it and would be willing to sell it, shoot me a price for it blown.


I've used the top aluminum plate for a heatsink in another project, but the rest of the controller is fair game. The control board looks OK and the caps are not swelled. I can't say if any or all of the MOFETs are good. One freewheeling diode is blown for sure from the visual inspection. I don't have the time or inclination to test any of the components.

Let me know where you are located and I'll PM you a price.


----------

